# You never know when................



## jar546 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have an uncle that is only four years older than me who is a very experienced, avid fisherman.  This past Monday he went out for walleye in the afternoon on the river.  He never came home.  I had an uncle that was only 4 years older than me.

http://wnep.com/2013/11/12/rescue-crews-search-for-missing-fisherman/


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear and read that.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yikes, sorry to hear about the loss.........


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff sorry to hear that. It can happen to anyone even with experience. I fish alone most of the time and over the years have had some real close calls. The Susquehanna is a big river and at times can be extremely dangerous. I fish it often and it is perhaps my favorite and the walleye are great. This is sad news but also a heads up to stay sharp. I will be thinking of this on Saturday when fishing the lower Susquehanna.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I have an uncle that is only four years older than me who is a very experienced, avid fisherman.  This past Monday he went out for walleye in the afternoon on the river.  He never came home.  I had an uncle that was only 4 years older than me.http://wnep.com/2013/11/12/rescue-crews-search-for-missing-fisherman/


My condolences to you for your loss


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 13, 2013)

Prayers to you and your family Jeff.


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this.  Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am worried about my young, 50 year old aunt who has MS and just buried one of her brothers a few months ago then her mother about 2 weeks ago, now this.


----------



## ICE (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff,

The awful news strikes a chord with many of us.  We will pray for you and yours.


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff sorry for your loss your family is on the prayer list


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## rshuey (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Be sure to look after your aunt at this time.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 13, 2013)

Take comfort in knowing he went doing something he liked.

Brent


----------



## Keystone (Nov 13, 2013)

My condolences


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 13, 2013)

sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear Jeff...when it rains it pours.  He can now fish with the Saints!


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 15, 2013)

Many prayers my friend


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeff,

I too am sorry to hear of your loss!   I am praying for God's peace and comfort for

you and your family.   Also, thank you for sharing!

.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 17, 2013)

Read obit here.  I think it's a great obit.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/timesleader/obituary.aspx?n=charles-c-remas-chuckie&pid=168014281


----------



## RJJ (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice! We always do not understand Gods will or why such things happen. Chuckie will surely be missed. Rest assured that these time are to draw us closer to Him.


----------

